# 2ww - come join me :-)



## chocolate

Anyone on the dreaded 2ww?

I am 8dpo, havent had a period after mc yet, and just have a feeling Im pregnant again. My intuition has been right twice before - once in pregnancy just knowing bubbs was a boy, and on the last pregnancy I just knew it was a mc waiting to happen, but no particular reason! So I hope Im right this time!

So my 2ww symptoms today are: still having creamy lotion type cm - cant remember the norm for cm drying up before af though :dohh:
And I swear my boobs ache on and off, but for such a short time and not alot that I question it!


Im not desperate to test this time, as I know the minute I get a positive I will worry. But I have to keep telling myself that getting pregnant is the first step, sometimes I get a little excited about getting a bfp though.


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey! :hi:

I think I am starting the 2ww. Think I am 1 dpo... Well u hope so!

Nothing to report as yet but I spose I shud wait for my temp to confirm ov!!!


----------



## chocolate

wanabamummy said:


> Hey! :hi:
> 
> I think I am starting the 2ww. Think I am 1 dpo... Well u hope so!
> 
> Nothing to report as yet but I spose I shud wait for my temp to confirm ov!!!

Hi:flower:

Glad someone is joining me! I find those first 1 to 5dpo so boring because I just know I cant start symptom spotting really, but atleast I have a rest from :sex: lol

Poor oh, he is well in demand in ttc, but rarely in pregnancy lol!

I find I start wishing my time away, so have to find something to concentrate on to take my mind off all the waiting. Im concentrating on paperwork and planning for the boys I Childmind. Do you find you just sit on here for ages just waiting for the days to go by?


----------



## wanabamummy

Yes I do!! Was gona try not to ss this month but it's so hard wen it's still so fresh in the mind!!

I am hunting round the house trying to find stuff to sell on eBay so I can obsess about how many bids or watchers I have instead of each twinge I am having!!! Lol. Will see how long that lasts though!!


----------



## chocolate

Ha Ha, at least Im not the only one! If I had money Id end up doing a lot of shopping online!!

Well not long after I posted on here about how I think I am pregnant, I suddenly thought - no Im not lol! Only a week to go though


----------



## selina3127

i'm 1 dpo too come on girls lets have those bfp's xxxx


----------



## Tulip

I should be joining you in a day or two, girls! Put the kettle on :)

Edit: Sel, how's the hangover? :iP


----------



## selina3127

it's eased off now thank you haha was a good night lol xxx


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, just an update, I got a faint line on a 10miu today at 9dpo - but dont know if this is left over hcg now from the mc! Had a very faint line 2 days before ovulation!

Suppose its a waiting game and to test again in a few days time to see if the line darkens!

I do feel as though I have pregnancy symptoms though, but very very mild - I guess cuz 9dpo. I even wonder if I am pregnant if its twins as I swear I ovulated from both sides and my chart seems to do the temps twice!
If I knew how to link it I would, but thats a tad bit too advanced for me lol


----------



## Beadette

chocolate said:


> Hiya, just an update, I got a faint line on a 10miu today at 9dpo - but dont know if this is left over hcg now from the mc! Had a very faint line 2 days before ovulation!
> 
> Suppose its a waiting game and to test again in a few days time to see if the line darkens!
> 
> I do feel as though I have pregnancy symptoms though, but very very mild - I guess cuz 9dpo. I even wonder if I am pregnant if its twins as I swear I ovulated from both sides and my chart seems to do the temps twice!
> If I knew how to link it I would, but thats a tad bit too advanced for me lol


Hi hun,

Stupid question but can you ovulate if you still have HCG in your body?


EDIT: also I'm really hoping you've got your BFP this month x x


----------



## Minimin

Hey Chocolate, I should be OV'ing in the next day or two. Like you I had a MC on the 9th and went straight back to TTC. Can you cut and past the web page for me to sqizz at please? I have been BBT- and it seems like it is all over the place at the moment for me.


Ladies- how many days after OV'ing do you expect to see a temp shift?

Minimin xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies!
I MC on 12/7 and AF showed on 1/6. I'm not sure when I ovulated as I tried to stay away from temping ect.. this month. I'm planning to test around the 1st but yesterday I didn't really want to eat and couldn't get to sleep for the heartburn. My bb's have been sore but only for a short period of time and not all that sore just a lil achey on the sides.......... It gtook us over 15 mos to get our bfp in November only to lose it in December. We hope to get another one soon. I will have my fingers crossed and say my prayers for ya'll!!


----------



## wanabamummy

Minimin said:


> Ladies- how many days after OV'ing do you expect to see a temp shift?
> 
> Minimin xxx

Hi ya, 

a temp shift confirms ov so as soon as you get a temp shift you have ov'd the day before. usually give it 3 lots of temps that are over your coverline and your confirming ov.


----------



## wanabamummy

i still feel like i am having ov pains.....:wacko:

hoping i have already ov'd though!! if i put a another high temp in tomoz it gives me an ov date of CD11.

which is what we were working around!!

an i feel rotten today.. think i getting a bloomnig cold. keep sneezing. so i guess its coming!!

otherwise nothing else to report today!! :haha:


----------



## chocolate

Minimin said:


> Hey Chocolate, I should be OV'ing in the next day or two. Like you I had a MC on the 9th and went straight back to TTC. Can you cut and past the web page for me to sqizz at please? I have been BBT- and it seems like it is all over the place at the moment for me.
> 
> 
> Ladies- how many days after OV'ing do you expect to see a temp shift?
> 
> Minimin xxx

Let me have a go at that:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


Let me know if you can see my chart - hope it helps, Im suprised mine isnt all over the place as Im up in the night a lot with ds!


----------



## chocolate

Beadette said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Hiya, just an update, I got a faint line on a 10miu today at 9dpo - but dont know if this is left over hcg now from the mc! Had a very faint line 2 days before ovulation!
> 
> Suppose its a waiting game and to test again in a few days time to see if the line darkens!
> 
> I do feel as though I have pregnancy symptoms though, but very very mild - I guess cuz 9dpo. I even wonder if I am pregnant if its twins as I swear I ovulated from both sides and my chart seems to do the temps twice!
> If I knew how to link it I would, but thats a tad bit too advanced for me lol
> 
> 
> Hi hun,
> 
> Stupid question but can you ovulate if you still have HCG in your body?
> 
> 
> EDIT: also I'm really hoping you've got your BFP this month x xClick to expand...


I am sure when I researched it, that it is possible to ovulate with small amounts of hcg still in your system. Wish it wasnt the case though as then we'd know that a bfp was a real one!


After looking back at the test Im not so sure I could see a line lol, so am re-testing tomorrow (oh also threw the blimmin test out!) and everyday until a bfp or af!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Chocolate- it takes me to mine- LOL Never mind. I dont know how to do it either!!! I guess I just have to see if I have a temp shift up in the next couple of days- Thanks again for trying though!!! How are you bearing up in the 2ww? Not long to go now honey!


----------



## wanabamummy

hey mini

you could be oving today? you have a dip which sometimes happens. 

if you look at mine in my ticker i had a dip. but i am just waiting for my 3rd temp rise. fingers crossed its tommorow which will then confirm ov.

so if you rise tomorow and again for next 3 today is your day. x


----------



## sue247

Hi Girls, think i may be in the 2ww too. I had a erpc on 24th Dec and did ov tests 3 days ago and they were positive. My body feels so all over the place (feel like i have been having ovulation pains for ages), i am not really sure whether i have ov or not! SO frustrating as b4 the MMC i knew when i would ov, would feel it and knew when to expect af. Now i just dont know. I am on day 33 i think. Took so long for me to get this BFP - really praying wont take as long this time. Good luck Chocolate that it is a real BFP!


----------



## chocolate

Minimin said:


> Hey Chocolate- it takes me to mine- LOL Never mind. I dont know how to do it either!!! I guess I just have to see if I have a temp shift up in the next couple of days- Thanks again for trying though!!! How are you bearing up in the 2ww? Not long to go now honey!

Yeah I read that somewhere else on here that they got their own chart instead - not sure how to fix that lol!

I feel like I have symptoms and intuition says I am pregnant, so atleast the 2ww isnt symptom free I suppose - I think ill get my bfp in a couple of days time if I do get it!


Hi Sue - ovulation after my mc was definatly more painful and lasted an extra day I think - but I just made sure we :sex: when I saw ewcm. Good luck for this month


----------



## sue247

I have never tried BBT, is it more helpful than using ovulation tests? I have a clearblue fertility monitor with which i fell pregnant finally (after 17 months) the first time i used it. When is the benefit of BBT over the ovulation tests?


----------



## sue247

Sounds hopeful Chocolate, espeially if you feel pregnant too. As for the line not being there when you looked again, it is not so accurate later anyway!


----------



## chocolate

sue247 said:


> I have never tried BBT, is it more helpful than using ovulation tests? I have a clearblue fertility monitor with which i fell pregnant finally (after 17 months) the first time i used it. When is the benefit of BBT over the ovulation tests?

I think charting helps to confirm when you have ovulated by a temperature shift, where as ovulation tests help you get in an extra session before ovulation - I do both so best of both worlds. I like knowing exactly when I ovulated as I am so impatient!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Wannabe- I hope it rises from now on!
Chocolate- isnt it weird that you just know. I hope your right again! Fxd! Anxious to hear what tomorrow's test will bring.
PMA-:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

The difference in OPK and BBT is that BBT can't tell you BEFORE O that it's coming but can CONFIRM that it DID happen. OPK can give you a head's up that it might be coming, but it can't guarantee that it actually ever happens. Both is the way to go, IMO.

To show someone your chart, go to your chart on FF and click "Sharing" along the left side of the page and then go to "Homepage Setup"... There will be a url at the top that says something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbershere

That url is what someone else needs to see your chart! :)


----------



## posh

I'm 8dpo so am joining you in the 2ww. I so hope we get our BFP's this month.
Last week I kept getting OV like pain even tho I know I ovulated. I hope it was good pains!
I don't know whether to do a preggo test or leave it till AF is suppose to arrive?
Crossed fingers + toes :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Posh- 8dpo is early but some ladies do get their positives early. I tested at 9dpo in my Dec cycle and it was a :bfn: and then at 12dpo it was a faint positive!!! Fxd crossed for you chick! When is the ugly :witch: due to arrive?
Minimin


----------



## posh

Hi Minimin, hmm maybe I will leave it for a week or so. AF is suppose to be arriving around 9th Feb, but as they aren't predictable anymore, it could be anytime that week!


----------



## chocolate

Megg33k said:


> The difference in OPK and BBT is that BBT can't tell you BEFORE O that it's coming but can CONFIRM that it DID happen. OPK can give you a head's up that it might be coming, but it can't guarantee that it actually ever happens. Both is the way to go, IMO.
> 
> To show someone your chart, go to your chart on FF and click "Sharing" along the left side of the page and then go to "Homepage Setup"... There will be a url at the top that says something like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbershere
> 
> That url is what someone else needs to see your chart! :)

Thanks Megg

Will give it a go:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/168edb


----------



## Megg33k

It worked, chocolate! And, OMG! Your chart is gorgeous!!! I'd say :bfp: for you, missy! FX'd!


----------



## chocolate

Thanks Megg - I hope so too! Keep you posted


----------



## lauralou25

I dont know wether to do the waiting thing or not i had a m/c on 4 weeks ago i have swollen breasts and veiny giant nipples lol and v bloated! Dond a test last night neg maybe 2 early! I guess only time will tell! Good luck! X x x


----------



## Wantabean

Can i join too? I am ttc for bean #1 after losing 4 bubs. Think thats me in 2ww and am blinkin terrified. Had a few symptoms (i think) reckon i am 11dpo so fingers crossed. Symptoms are gaining weight,bbs are growing and i am weeing constantly. What do you guys think? Lots of fairy dust to all :) x x :flower:


----------



## wanabamummy

posh said:


> I'm 8dpo so am joining you in the 2ww. I so hope we get our BFP's this month.
> Last week I kept getting OV like pain even tho I know I ovulated. I hope it was good pains!
> I don't know whether to do a preggo test or leave it till AF is suppose to arrive?
> Crossed fingers + toes :thumbup:

hey posh I been still gettin ov like pains too but I know I have ov'd!! Am hoping they good pains too!!

I spoke to my belly this morning. Urging it to grow!!! :rofl:


----------



## hb1

Hi Chocs - will join the 2ww - due af around the 11th feb providing my cycle is back on track. We're not trying like mad this month but trying non the less so will see - trying to stay chilled after everything that's happened! go go bfp!!!


----------



## chocolate

Wantabean said:


> Can i join too? I am ttc for bean #1 after losing 4 bubs. Think thats me in 2ww and am blinkin terrified. Had a few symptoms (i think) reckon i am 11dpo so fingers crossed. Symptoms are gaining weight,bbs are growing and i am weeing constantly. What do you guys think? Lots of fairy dust to all :) x x :flower:


Hi, sounds very promising :thumbup:


Good luck everyone!

Im testing in the morning again of course :winkwink:


----------



## Lucia

I'm joining you as well. I'm 5DPO today....Ugh - the waiting is truly dreadful!


----------



## Megg33k

Waiting for some BFP's in here! C'mon girly!


----------



## wanabamummy

Good luck chocolate!!


----------



## Lawa

Im on 2DPO today. I bloody hate this waiting


----------



## Minimin

Waiting for your BFP chocolate- C'mon :bfp:


----------



## posh

9dpo - still getting cramps, oh god I have started symptom spotting now! No implantation bleed, but I am hoping these cramps are good cramps and not AF on route!
Best of luck to everyone on the 2ww, and I can't wait to see some :bfp: in here!!

Aaaarrrgggghhhh!


----------



## wanabamummy

4 dpo...

got pains in my left boob today. and it is starting to ache!!

also got ewcm!! didnt even have that before ov!!

Aches and pains and bloatyness.


----------



## Minimin

Wannabamumy- sounds like good a set of symptoms!!!


----------



## chocolate

Minimin said:


> Waiting for your BFP chocolate- C'mon :bfp:

So am I lol - driving myself mad by keep checking to see if I can actually see a really faint line! Same today - at points I thing - there's that real faint line, the next minute I cant see it either! Symptoms are almost non existant too lol!
Lovely yellow cm but ew consistency! Mildly achey boobs but not very often - and not tired today either! Would prefer to be knackered and sick for reassurance :wacko:


----------



## Ten

10dpo for me (almost 11, since it's 11:20 PM as I write this) - I was completely green with nausea yesterday, but fine today. Light cramps, which I'm taking as a good sign since usually I don't get them until AF shows up (at which point they knock me flat). I'm terribly moody, but that might be anything LOL.


----------



## chocolate

12 dpo and no line today!

I looked at the test before I used it and I reckon the line I thought I was seeing is just a shadow of the test strip underneath!
It was also my last test, so Im not buying anymore - its driving me mad!!!

I don't think this is my month, but know there is still a chance until af shows.

I dont really have any symptoms - I thought I was getting mild aches in boobs occasionally but I wouldnt notice unless looking and this may be becuase af is due in a couple of days. This will be my first cycle of charting etc. where I get a period, so atleast Ill have something to look back at.

Hope there are some bfp in here soon xx


----------



## posh

Don't loose hope chocolate - keep trying! :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom32

I am in the 2ww well actually 11/12 day wait I Ovulated on Monday so am 3dpo. I so hope we did it this time.


----------



## Megg33k

FX'd for you and tons of :dust: to you, Amy! :hugs:


----------



## mika

im now in the 2ww too fingers crossed for every one xxx


----------



## Minimin

1dpo let the waiting begin! i hate this bit!


----------



## Lawa

3 DPO today and feeling rubbish :(


----------



## wanabamummy

Lol!!

5 dpo

starvin today
boobs feeling ok now
twinges

nowt else! :rofl: 

Good luck every :dust:


----------



## chocolate

Just a quick update from me cd12 - and I reckon Im out. When I checked cervic for cm there was egg white consistency but also with streaks of red in ...... I reckon af will be here morning tmoz or day after, have had cramps since lunchtime and back ache, but no af as of yet. 
I never got period pains really before miscarriage, so hope its not about to stay!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dan-o

Hiya, I'm another waiting to test-er :) 

I'm about 6 dpo, addicted to peeing on sticks & desperate to be pregnant, LOL :D


----------



## dan-o

chocolate said:


> Just a quick update from me cd12 - and I reckon Im out.

Fingers crossed it might be implanation spotting hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolate

dan-o said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update from me cd12 - and I reckon Im out.
> 
> Fingers crossed it might be implanation spotting hun!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, the thought crossed my mind but quickly went out again lol. I got my bfp last time on 12 dpo, so thought implanting then would be quite late for me, Im sure I implanted early in both pregnancies.

The wine is going down nicely anyway, but will stick to 1 glass just incase :thumbup:


----------



## wanabamummy

Hey just want to say the day before I got my bfp I had ew with a pink tinge. Went to bed with pad on in case she visited in nite but didn't! So u never know!! Fx'd xxx


----------



## chocolate

wanabamummy said:


> Hey just want to say the day before I got my bfp I had ew with a pink tinge. Went to bed with pad on in case she visited in nite but didn't! So u never know!! Fx'd xxx

Hiya, how many dpo was that?

I am just 12 dpo (about 3 hours ago to be precise :winkwink:) usually they say implantation is between 6 and 10dpo but some say up to 12 dpo .......... isnt it funny how we find a tiny bit of hope in any scenario :wacko:

Atleast now I am prepared for af - have also got the pad on ready just incase and am not going too far from the toilets when out and about tomoz just incase!

Have had none since, but maybe it takes a couple of days before full af or something - who knows!


----------



## wanabamummy

it was 15 dpo hun,

i did a frer at 12 dpo and got a bfn and as i thought they were meant to catch early i gave up hope of getting a bfp. so when i got spotting i thought i was out but she never came.


----------



## chocolate

wanabamummy said:


> it was 15 dpo hun,
> 
> i did a frer at 12 dpo and got a bfn and as i thought they were meant to catch early i gave up hope of getting a bfp. so when i got spotting i thought i was out but she never came.

ooh, well that gives me hope! Even though Im pretty sure Im out, its still nice to know others got similar later than me, and still got a bfp!


----------



## dan-o

Hows it going today hun? :)

I'm 7dpo today, so not that far behind you xx (11 day LP)


----------



## chocolate

dan-o said:


> Hows it going today hun? :)
> 
> I'm 7dpo today, so not that far behind you xx (11 day LP)

Hiya, still no af, an no cramps, but my chart is looking crap! Really dipping so expecting af very soon (chart is in signature).


I dont think Ive seen you on here before, whats your story? :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

chocolate said:


> I dont think Ive seen you on here before, whats your story? :hugs:

You'll be sorry you asked about my story, it's its a bit long & complicated, LOL!!!!


Here it is anyway..


We started TTC properly in the summer of 2008 & I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my December 2008 cycle.

My pregnancy was never quite right & the baby didnt progress past 10 weeks. I had to have a D&C at 12 weeks

I had a horrendous time afterwards & kept getting positive tests & heavy bleeding for weeks & weeks after the loss.

About 9 weeks later I got a referral to the Charing Cross unit. They found out I had a kind of tumour which had started to grow out of the cells that had been left behind from the abnormal pregnancy (two sperm had fertilised one egg & caused the placenta to grow out of control)

They gave me 2 months of chemo. Lucky for me the less dangerous chemo worked & I got BFN 4 months after the initial D&C!

I got the all clear in September 2009 (what a feeling!) I just have to go for follow up screenings to make sure I dont relapse.

We started trying again as soon as I had the all clear.

I am hopeful I will be a mummy one day (preferably soon!!! ) xxx


----------



## dan-o

chocolate said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hows it going today hun? :)
> 
> I'm 7dpo today, so not that far behind you xx (11 day LP)
> 
> Hiya, still no af, an no cramps, but my chart is looking crap! Really dipping so expecting af very soon (chart is in signature).
> 
> :Click to expand...

If :witch: is not here, there is deffo still a good chance!! Fingers crossed! :happydance:


----------



## chocolate

dan-o said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> I dont think Ive seen you on here before, whats your story? :hugs:
> 
> You'll be sorry you asked about my story, it's its a bit long & complicated, LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Here it is anyway..
> 
> 
> We started TTC properly in the summer of 2008 & I was lucky enough to get my BFP on my December 2008 cycle.
> 
> My pregnancy was never quite right & the baby didnt progress past 10 weeks. I had to have a D&C at 12 weeks
> 
> I had a horrendous time afterwards & kept getting positive tests & heavy bleeding for weeks & weeks after the loss.
> 
> About 9 weeks later I got a referral to the Charing Cross unit. They found out I had a kind of tumour which had started to grow out of the cells that had been left behind from the abnormal pregnancy (two sperm had fertilised one egg & caused the placenta to grow out of control)
> 
> They gave me 2 months of chemo. Lucky for me the less dangerous chemo worked & I got BFN 4 months after the initial D&C!
> 
> I got the all clear in September 2009 (what a feeling!) I just have to go for follow up screenings to make sure I dont relapse.
> 
> We started trying again as soon as I had the all clear.
> 
> I am hopeful I will be a mummy one day (preferably soon!!! ) xxxClick to expand...


Wow - what an awful time you must have had, cant even imagine! It makes me realise that actually not getting my bfp this month is not such a big deal , especially when I read others stories who have had a much harder time!

Fingers crossed it happens soon for you


----------



## posh

I'm sorry Dan-O :hugs:, sounds like you have had a pretty bad time. I think I remember you from the first tri section back in January - we got our BFP's around the same time!
Anyhoo, 11dpo still get stitch like cramps around pelvic area, feel slightly sick during the evenings, boobs feel normal, CM is milky - I think I am going to be out this time again, something just tells me that its not my month :cry:.
I might cave and poas tomorrow morning (12dpo - that might work?) 
Sending :dust: to everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## dan-o

https://dl4.glitter-graphics.net/pub/2058/2058144oxdxlg5ts1.gifHere's hoping you BOTH get a fat shiny BFP in the next couple of days!! xxxx


----------



## dan-o

posh said:


> I think I remember you from the first tri section back in January - we got our BFP's around the same time!


Posh - I'm so sorry, I have just read your signature, makes my ordeal seem like nothing. :cry:


----------



## Lawa

4 DPO this is like the longest TWW ever :(

Still got a niggly right ovary :( Annoying me now


----------



## chocolate

Lawa said:


> 4 DPO this is like the longest TWW ever :(
> 
> Still got a niggly right ovary :( Annoying me now

Yeah I had that too, niggly ovary pains for about 6 days after ovulation which I dont usually get, also super spotty this month, more than usual! They joys eh?!

Spend the next day or so relaxing as the symptom spotting will start soon for you!


----------



## wanabamummy

argghhh 6dpo.


today i feel fine. hmph...just a bit hungry.

am having a down day today too cos dont think its gona be my month.

i have to spend the night with 2 preggo ladies tommorow nightand happy husbands...great!!!!

also do i have a little drink with the boys as the preggo ladies may just think i 'think' i am pregnant.


tut.


----------



## Lawa

I am planning a nice glass of vino tonight hun


----------



## puppymom32

Lawa,
I am also 4dpo and feel like it is taking forever. Need to find something to keep my self occupied.


----------



## selina3127

i'm 6 dpo 1 week tomorrow and i can test arrrrggggghhhhhhh lol xxxxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

I have my fingers crossed for everyone! ;)


----------



## Tulip

2 dpo (ignore the ticker, FF and I are in dispute LOL)

Impatient, dammit! Just want to sleep for the next week!!


----------



## Minimin

3-4 dpo- again FF and CBFM are disputing!! Weird niggles on right side- like I had with MC- on my right side (tube side-yah!) Boobs felt heavy and tender yesterday.
BBT however is still JUST above baseline :(
Roll on the next week! Hope it passes in a flash for us!

Minimin


----------



## Tulip

Wow Min, those were high pre-ov temps... that's gonna make any coverline a bit dubious. This chart is going to be a challenge to read :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

I'm 8dpo today, I did do a cheeky IC, as my boobs are soooo sore, but it was BFN :dohh:

Need a BFP by tuesday at the latest, as AF will be here by wednesday otherwise! 

Anyone else tested yet? xx

Choc, how are you doing hun?


----------



## chocolate

Hi, Im crap at not testing too lol! Hopefully the next few days will bring a nice suprise for you!

Im out, af got me this am so am back to ttc again soon!

I may not be back on here untill after ovulation again as I get quite obsessive so am trying to not come on too much lol!

Good luck everyone and see some of you in 2 weeks ish ......... but hopefully you all wont be in here still!


----------



## Ten

Chocolate - :hugs: on AF - hopefully this is the magic cycle for you!

13dpo for me, now - I've gotten a couple BFN's but it's too early for me to get bummed about it. I've felt nauseous for the last five days (but none of the aches or fever that usually go with flu) so I'm hopeful based on that.


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: chocolate!


----------



## Lawa

God this is dragging only 5 DPO today. I am sure boobs are tingling and keep getting a nagging pain in stomach.

Probably head messing with me again though


----------



## wanabamummy

I have no symptoms today!! I guess it's cos I'm not working so not sitting there thinking about all my twinges!!

Looked back at pregnant chart and looked like symptoms kicked in 7dpo . I shouldn't keep comparing but I can't help it!!


----------



## Dimbo

6 DPO for me and already symptom spotting :dohh: like wanabamummy I also worked out I noticed symptoms last time from about 8 or 9 DPO, so now I'm thinking a lot about the next couple of days, when I know I shouldn't! :wacko:

Chocolate, sorry to hear this month wasn't your month. FX for next month for your super sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Well 6 DPO. The other halfs out all morning :/


----------



## dan-o

9dpo for me today, boobs still really sore, but BFN on an IC.

I will treat myself to a FRER tomorrow I think, if my boobs are still like this. I'm not very crampy tho, which makes me think I have missed again this month. 

My AF is due tuesday night/weds morning, which means I would still be 'on' for my birthday if she does arrive, how vile! :hissy::af::af::af:


----------



## bumble b

can i join you, :witch: is due tuesday or wednesday. did a test on thursday which was stupid as sooooo early so not suprisingly :bfn: hubby is off out to get me some tests today so i will do one when i get home from work.

1st cycle since mc on 3rd jan but on clomid so hoping for a normal length cycle as i havn't done opk's or temping this time.

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## wanabamummy

8 dpo

body can't decide if I have back ache or not!! Sometime I think ouch! Bout then I feel fine.

Also my boobs feel like they hurt inside but wen prodded feel fine.

Arrrggghhh


----------



## Megg33k

You chart is gorgeous, wanabamummy!!!


----------



## wanabamummy

lol thanks, not feeling it though!

i just want a sign of some sort!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lucia

I'm 9DPO and have been feeling off...Can't tell if it's pre-AF or pg...

This month, I am not going to tell myself I'm having pg symptoms though because that leads to big disappointment usually! ;)


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, dont feel like any symptoms are major at the moment. Unless you count mean mean moods! Did have some twinges yesterday and the days preceding but there is nothing today. Temps aren't particularly rising either....
Getting fed up with waiting!
Megg honey how are ya?


----------



## posh

Tested on saturday and this morning and both :bfn:
I think I am out this month. So much for having a baby this year :cry:
Must change ticker as its completely out!


----------



## Nessicle

i'm in 2ww now.... testing on Valentine's Day aargh!! xx


----------



## chocolate

posh said:


> Tested on saturday and this morning and both :bfn:
> I think I am out this month. So much for having a baby this year :cry:
> Must change ticker as its completely out!

Dont give up yet, there is still half of Novemeber and December left yet if we fall this month. (I think!) But yeah, I keep saying to myself that waiting till the end of this year is bad enough but imagining saying no baby till next year is quite depressing!


----------



## bumble b

i tested today with a boots own brand & :bfn: don't think they are early ones so that gives me some hope! i thought ttc was over for a few years, i'm finding it really hard to stay positive this time, its lost a bit of the excitement after our 2nd mc. does anyone else feel like this or is it just me being a miserable cow? :cry:


----------



## selina3127

5 days till testing don't know if i will be able to wait that long haha, checked cervix last night and it was really high it had dropped low after ov so hopin thats a good sign, boobs are hurting and chest has lots of veins, hope i'm not going to be disappointed this month again, we need some more BFP's girls xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, Min! I think I might get a new cycle tomorrow! I'm quite excited about that idea! :)


----------



## Minimin

Megg33k said:


> I'm good, Min! I think I might get a new cycle tomorrow! I'm quite excited about that idea! :)

:wohoo: and :yipee: to a new cycle. Let the fun times begin (waiting, charting, monitoring and obsessing!!!!:thumbup:)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Min.. you forgot :sex:ing!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

BINGO... The MAIN Ingrediant was missing... lol


----------



## puppymom32

7dpo here nothing really to report boobs have been hurting the last few days but that could mean anything. Hurry up and go week.


----------



## wanabamummy

i think i officially have back ache. boobs still on off achy.but nothing else to report. cervix feels closed for the first time. never felt it like that before. is closed good?


----------



## Tulip

Closed is good mate - woohoo!! x


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

I have had loads of symptons had dull Af pains since 4dpo along with:

Creamy cm (don't normally get this after OV)
dreaming alot
out break of spots 
sore gums
Backache


On Saturday i had a really really bad pain on my right side which lasted a couple of hours

Normally my bb's hurt a week and a half prior to my AF but they only started yesterday.

I am going to test tomorrow as i will be 11DPO 

So fingers crossedx

Babydust to everyone


----------



## chocolate

Still checking in on you all, even though I wont officially be back in here for another 2 weeks ish, fingers crossed for you all!

Im enjoying the 2 weeks off not symptom spotting and enjoying a small drink!


----------



## Megg33k

Have one for me, chocolate!


----------



## dan-o

AF due tonight or tomorrow morning & I got a BFN today :(

I'm losing PMA rapidly... I'll be 33 on sunday... We started trying when I was 31!


----------



## posh

Flaming AF got me this morning, so I'm officially out :cry:.
Gonna give it all we have this month, so heres hoping! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Aww stay strong girls there's still chance for a :bfp: yet xxx big hugs xxx


----------



## dan-o

I've just started spotting & have AF pains, so it looks like I am deffo out! :(

A day early too :hissy:


----------



## Nessicle

unless it's implantation?? x


----------



## puppymom32

dan-o said:


> AF due tonight or tomorrow morning & I got a BFN today :(
> 
> I'm losing PMA rapidly... I'll be 33 on sunday... We started trying when I was 31!


Ahhh Dano I know how you feel I just turned 33 less than a month ago. Big Hugs.


----------



## Beadette

PMA ladies! Lots of luck for next cycles! x x x x


----------



## posh

Dan-o, as we are both out and on CD1 together, lets both hope and pray we get out BFP's this month :thumbup:. 
Might spur each other on and we can symptom spot together :haha:
We CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## Lawa

Well I am on 8DPO got sore boobs and minor niglgy pains in abdomen yesterday :/ But still have a feeling this isnt my month


----------



## Nessicle

I'm about 3dpo and feeling really nauseous this afternoon, really tired, cramping on and off, only thing that takes the nausea away is eating. Shooting pain in right hip bone on and off as well as very sore sensitive nipples!

I've got a good feeling this month!! :D


----------



## bumble b

i'm in the 2 week wait but just not entirely sure where abouts :rofl:

not sure if my cycle will be a bit messed up after mc even though i have taken clomid??? oh well, symptoms so far are sore nipples &....thats about it lol. :witch should be here today if cycle is normal length & got :bfn: on an ic this morning so not feeling too hopeful!


----------



## wanabamummy

i am feeling like the af is coming. 

lower body feels really heavy. like i really need a wee but not much comes out. 

i think the last few days of 2ww are the worst!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I'm keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Dannib247

good luck girls!!


----------



## wanabamummy

I think I may test in morning! Eek

got lower back ache again and toilet trips more frequent today. And am still really hungry!! Eaten loads today!!

Have a very strange taste in my mouth but can't describe it really.

Actually I keep talking myself out of testing and then back in again!!


----------



## Tulip

wanabamummy said:


> I think I may test in morning! Eek
> 
> got lower back ache again and toilet trips more frequent today. And am still really hungry!! Eaten loads today!!
> 
> Have a very strange taste in my mouth but can't describe it really.
> 
> Actually I keep talking myself out of testing and then back in again!!

I have a good feeling about your test tomorrow! Excellent symptoms!

If anyone asks I absolutely did NOT test today :nope: :blush: :dohh: 8dpo FFS!!! What's my name, WannaB??!


----------



## Nessicle

wanabamummy said:


> I think I may test in morning! Eek
> 
> got lower back ache again and toilet trips more frequent today. And am still really hungry!! Eaten loads today!!
> 
> Have a very strange taste in my mouth but can't describe it really.
> 
> Actually I keep talking myself out of testing and then back in again!!

ooooh !!!! FX for you! let us know as soon as possible! i hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## selina3127

2 more days till i test starting to doubt i'm gonna have a bfp this month as i have been havin af type cramps on and off today !!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

good luck to you hun! x


----------



## selina3127

thank you xxx


----------



## chocolate

Well I think I could be back in the 2ww, had a positive opk, but no ovulation pains this month - but my body and temps are jsut confusing me! I had ewcm today but we had sex last night and I also used conceive plus so maybe it was that ...... the cervix position etc. is also confusing me as Im not 100% sure if Im right when I say high, medium, open close etc......

So by temps I could be 3dpo, by opk I could be 2dpo, or by no ovulation pains I could ovulate on my usual cd19 lol :dohh:

Oh well, at least Im not symptom spotting as in my head Im still thinking I havent ov'd yet! But Ill jump back in here just incase :winkwink:


----------



## Minimin

Fxd for you chocolate! I hope this month is it! :hugs:
CD3 for me... the stupid old ugly :witch: got me this Friday gone! here's to another mnth of trying.


----------



## chocolate

Good luck Minimin - what a bugger getting af for Valentines Weekend!!

According to my chart I think I ovulated on cd 13, but got the positive opk cd14 but reckon I caught the end of the surge. So should be 4dpo today ......... am thinking of just writing the temps on bits of paper and sticking in a drawer, then charting it all at the end of the month.

I know if my temp. dips around 9dpo like last time then I will be moody and think Im out lol! Even though my last temperature on the pregnancy cycle with ds, I got a big drop in temps the day I got a positive!

I have the specialist appointment on 13dpo - so I should have either got the af around then, or taken a test ....... they will probably scan anyway so will also so a test that am just in case they miss anything and want to start treatment.
At least if Im not pregnant I can focus on the treatment they will recommend etc.

So here's to not obsessing over the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## posh

Well, here I am again! In the 2ww! :wacko:
I decided to chart this cycle - can someone have a check on my chart and let me know their opinion? I'm quite worried that this mornings temp was below the coverline?


----------



## chocolate

Yay, come join me!

I would say implantation dip ......... but do you usually get 3 days of opk's? Im no chart expert, im still waiting for ff to confirm my ovulation!


----------



## debgreasby

hmm, your opks dont seem to tie in with temps and cm. give it a couple more days and hopefully you'll see a clearer picture x


----------



## chocolate

:haha: And I said I wouldnt symptom spot!!!


Today at however many dpo I am ....... I had pinching type pains in the womb area ...... and if Im not pregnant then Id love to know what they were!
I recorded the same in my last pregnancy chart about 6 dpo, I reckon I ovulated on cd 15 so could be 4dpo so could be too early implantation.


I have no energy, feel a bit dizzy and just feel in a bad mood, I really hope I am pregnant and not going to feel like this every 2ww!


----------

